# OT:Clipper Just Got Their Hands On Camby



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like the Clippers said the hell with you Walsh, we will find a shot blocker and a defensive stopper in Marcus Camby. They bascically got him for the same deal that was offered for Randolph. Looks like we are stuck with him for now and probably for a good while, because I don't see another team that is desperate and begging for a bloated contract.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Stupidest trade all-time? Yeah? Yeah. And you thought the Knicks were bad, LOL.

Maybe I might be wrong to jump to conclusions but if there is no other deal in the works, then this deal is absolutely ridiculous especially when your still stuck with Kenyon Martin's contract (the real cap killer).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ K-Mart's contract is horrible, I have a feeling the Nuggets are just going to dump either AI or Melo and start all over again.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Stupidest trade all-time? Yeah? Yeah. And you thought the Knicks were bad, LOL.
> 
> Maybe I might be wrong to jump to conclusions but if there is no other deal in the works, then this deal is absolutely ridiculous especially when your still stuck with Kenyon Martin's contract (the real cap killer).


True, maybe Nuggets think Nene is an amble replacement for Camby? Regardless, this is a bad deal for both temas imo. What do the Clips do with Kaman, move him to the 4? This add of Camby also does not fill the scoring void left by Brand...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> True, maybe Nuggets think Nene is an amble replacement for Camby? Regardless, this is a bad deal for both temas imo. What do the Clips do with Kaman, move him to the 4? This add of Camby also does not fill the scoring void left by Brand...


But the thing is that despite being 34 years old, Marcus Camby can at the very least get you some first round draft picks. Even then, I would advise against the move considering how injury-prone Nene and Kenyon Martin are. Your frontcourt could legitimately consist of Linas Kleiza (good player but bench/role player) and Steven Hunter. I think it's just a bad move all-around unless they manage to land one of the current restricted free agents. Still, Marcus Camby for A SINGLE 2ND ROUND PICK is absurd. 

P.S., I think the Clippers could manage with Kaman and Camby in the front-court. Camby is really a 4 that was put at the 5 because of the poor availability of talented 5's. Although his jimmy is shaky, it is one that you got to respect and Camby can put the ball on the floor. Defensively, they'll be a beast of a team and could run the floor pretty well together. And did I mention it cost them just a 2nd round pick?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ K-Mart's contract is horrible, I have a feeling the Nuggets are just going to dump either AI or Melo and start all over again.



I got that feeling to. The Nuggets are going nowhere pretty quickly. I understand rebuilding/retooling but they just gave up perhaps there most valuable asset outside of Melo for a 2nd round pick....A 2ND ROUND PICK (sorry but I can't wrap my mind around that; Jason Richardson at the very least got the 8th pick in a draft coming off his worst year). 

I could maybe understand the purpose of the trade if both Camby and Martin were packaged together because that would be MAJOR cap relief but even then I think you'd need a Al Thorton, draft pick and/or Eric Gordon in return. In all honesty, the ball was in the Nuggets court because the Clippers HAD to make the Baron Davis signing worth wild and were likely going to strike out with the restricted free agent's on the market.

P.S., wasn't Mark Wartelestein (I know I spelt his name wrong) the guy that was suppose to be a candidate for the Knicks GM job next to Donnie Walsh?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Stupidest trade all-time? Yeah? Yeah. And you thought the Knicks were bad, LOL.
> 
> Maybe I might be wrong to jump to conclusions but if there is no other deal in the works, then this deal is absolutely ridiculous especially when your still stuck with Kenyon Martin's contract (the real cap killer).


well they got a 10 mill trade exception.......so i assume they're not just going to let it sit there....so until that happens, it's tbd


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Later for the Denver Nuggets they still have the worst Post Season Coach in NBA History coach Karl. Dont expect the Nuggets management to make any bright decisions. 

The Clippers came out 100% better by Dum Dum Walsh refusing to trade them Zach. 

With Center Camby & Kaman who both came to the NBA as PF, and became relentless defenders at both positions the Clippers got it made now. The Dirk, Duncan, Gasol, and Boozers have to work on their peremeter shooting against the Clippers. 
Plus 6.10 Tim Thomas only have to work all regular season on his peremeter shooting of "catch n shoot" no dribbling and PG-Baron Davis will give him 10 to 15 shots per game. 
*So their is no need for a defenseless Zach Randolph in the Clippers rotation.*
Especially with Baron Davis guidance of helping Eric Gordon get the rookie of the year. The Clippers may sign defensive player SF-Barnes to helpout Mobley in the backcourt defense. 
The poor Clippers that just lost PF-Elton Brand just jumped 25 games ahead of the Knicks in this Trade for Camby by thinking Defense. 
*Walsh still dont get it...*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks needed to get rid of Isiah Thomas for one big reason, he kept trading for "Selfish" veteran cancer players that 80% of the NBA teams did not want on their roster. If Isiah could have improve one or two of these cancer-players it would'nt be so bad, but Isiah and his coaching staff made these cancer players worst than what they were on their previous teams. 

To replace Isiah Thomas with Donnie Walsh was not an upgrade for the Knicks if you have any knowledge of Walsh 20 year experience in Indiana. Coach Larry Brown and coach Larry Bird saved Donnie Walsh Job in Indiana. It's something simular to how Mchale saved his ex-teammate Danny Ainge Job lastseason. But 5 or 10 years from now people will say Danny Ainge got the Boston Celtics a Championship. 

*Zach Randolph is the worst player on the Knicks roster "on and off the court"*. 

The Knicks would've got the best out of Zach Randolph for a 2nd round pick trade. Donnie Walsh would have got Big Props all around the NBA league if he would have made that Zach for a 2nd ronud pick trade. 

That "Zach" trade would've gave the Knicks so much leverage in putting "Discipline" in the organization from players attitude, coaches priority, management expectation, and lead to the first step of a serious-certive of Donnie Walsh 2010 Plan. Super Star Players like Lebron James, Wade, Bosh, and ....., would've took the Knicks serious about building a Championship Team. 

*Donnie Walsh is an "IDIOT"!*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If thats all the Clippers wanted for Randolph then this team is going nowhere. Priority #1 should be clearing all the cap space, and an opportunity was there to trim Zach's contract(plus lux tax) and they did nothing. Isiah-itis still reigns in NY.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> well they got a 10 mill trade exception.......so i assume they're not just going to let it sit there....so until that happens, it's tbd



In a NBA where big men are selected in the lottery simply because their tall and athletic, where Kwame Brown (as much as I like him) gets traded for an all-star like Caron Butler, where Adonal Foyle got paid $8 million a season, and where Nene Halario got paid 8 digits to be constantly injuried, I do think that the Nuggets got screwed in this deal. Realistically, Camby could have at least gotten you a first round pick or young prospect in addition to that trade exception. The guy is easily one of the best centers in the league (and not just based on the lack of depth at the position) and could fulfill championship ambitions for several teams on the brink of being title contenders. Anyway, you cut it, it's a bad trade. Pau Gasol's package is one to tbd; they got more value than I anticipated in exchange for him. This trade is just God awful.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> If thats all the Clippers wanted for Randolph then this team is going nowhere. Priority #1 should be clearing all the cap space, and an opportunity was there to trim Zach's contract(plus lux tax) and they did nothing. Isiah-itis still reigns in NY.


That's all? Randolph is 25 years old and puts up 20 and 10. No way is a 2nd round pick enough to get him. If he was on a winning team, you'd be talking about getting an all-star in exchange. If we traded him, we wouldn't have gotten below the cap, so what would have been the point? His trade value is only bound to rise with a system where his stats will be inflated and as teams get more desperate as the trade deadline approaches and there team is faltering (like the Bucks this offseason offering packages that included Charlie Bell/Maurice Williams, Charlie Villanueva, Dan Gadzuric and Bobby Simmons).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks needed to get rid of Isiah Thomas for one big reason, he kept trading for "Selfish" veteran cancer players that 80% of the NBA teams did not want on their roster. If Isiah could have improve one or two of these cancer-players it would'nt be so bad, but Isiah and his coaching staff made these cancer players worst than what they were on their previous teams.
> 
> To replace Isiah Thomas with Donnie Walsh was not an upgrade for the Knicks if you have any knowledge of Walsh 20 year experience in Indiana. Coach Larry Brown and coach Larry Bird saved Donnie Walsh Job in Indiana. It's something simular to how Mchale saved his ex-teammate Danny Ainge Job lastseason. But 5 or 10 years from now people will say Danny Ainge got the Boston Celtics a Championship.
> 
> ...



There's a reason before going to the Nuggets, the Clippers came to the Knicks with an offer for Zach Randolph. It's because Zach Randolph was the better option for their team. Something tells me if that deal went down that Walsh would not have been lauded for making such a great deal. If he did take it, he probably would have lost respect league-wide for getting robbed blind. I think a lot of people tend to forget how much Randolph could mean to a winning team when Portland got into the playoffs his 2nd or so year in the league. He can't carry a team (to young and has key flaws in his game)but he certainly could be one of the main contributors on a winning team.

As time goes by, Randolph's trade value has nowhere to go but up. Everyone knows what he can do on the floor when given the chance, will have one less year on his contract and will have stats inflated under D'Antoni's offense. I would not accept any package less than what Pau Gasol got back because IMO, Randolph is on par with him. That would be something to respect.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL, the Clippers even offered us more value wise for Randolph. In our proposed trade, we were getting a 2nd round pick. In the Camby deal, the Clippers just traded away THE OPTION TO SWAP 2ND ROUND PICKS. I do not think there is anyway you can cut it that this deal was somehow fair.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Walsh might turn out to be even worse than Isiah


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> As time goes by, Randolph's trade value has nowhere to go but up. Everyone knows what he can do on the floor when given the chance, will have one less year on his contract and will have stats inflated under D'Antoni's offense. I would not accept any package less than what Pau Gasol got back because IMO, Randolph is on par with him. That would be something to respect.


Although Zach is pretty much talented, you must not get a Pau Gasol-type of package, because even with Gasol being soft, his personallity and off-court problems never was a real concern to any serious team in this league (just remember what Greg Poppovich said about this trade). I really doubt that someone will offer to Knicks anything close that Clippers offered for him before trading for Camby or what Lakers give for Pau Gasol (even because I'm really starting to like this trade at all). Knicks must have accepted the 2nd round pick from Clippers, in my opinion.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> You can likely eliminate the Los Angeles Clippers as a potential suitor for Zach Randolph. And you can begin to second-guess Donnie Walsh's decision to pass on the Clippers' offer of a second-round pick for Zach Randolph.
> Word spread quickly here about a trade between the Clips and the Nuggets that sent Marcus Camby to LA for a future second-round pick. It was a salary dump by the Nugs, which was something Walsh had first crack at last week.
> The Nuggets have no reason to apologize. They created a ton of much-needed cap relief. The Clippers needed to do something to make up for the loss of Elton Brand. They wanted Z-Bo and his 20-10 numbers. They settled for one of the league's best shot-blockers who is far more cheaper on the payroll with two years and $15.6 mil left compared to Zach's three years and $48 mil.
> The Clips are going to have a big front line, when you pair Camby with Chris Kaman. But none of you care much about that right now. What you'd rather hear is that the Clips now package Camby and Tim Thomas ($6 mil) in exchange for Zach. That deal works for the Knicks because both contracts expire by 2010.
> ...


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/

If Walsh can't move him, some Knick fans won't be please.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*So far Donnie Walsh has been making great moves since being hired by the Knicks.* 

It was wise of Walsh to not let any of the assistant coaches finish out the last 15 games of the season as Head Coach (Hannerty or Herb). 
Walsh learned so much watching Isiah coach out the remainder of the season.

It was wise of Walsh to hire a Head Coach who got Fired for not playing defense, to coach a team that could've had more than 23 wins if they played defense. 

It was wise of Walsh to hand a 6th lottery pick to a coach who never had any interest in college ball. 

It was wise of Walsh to not trade any players on draft night or try to get two picks out of this draft. Plus he did not waste any of owner Dolan money on buying some decent late picks that were for sell. 

But Walsh most brilliant move was not trading our 20-10 player which would've took the team out of the high salary cap racket after next season. 
Keeping this player who rebounds without jumping and never waste his time scoring downlow when he can dribble out to take a turn around jumper. Plus he can play 40 mpg without ever getting tired because he dont waste foolish energy playing defense. All his teammates luv him the way he gives them time to rest on offense when he gets the ball in his hands. 

*Walsh is a genious, D'Antoni is the greatest, and Marbury is the best PG in the NBA.*

The Clippers made it known that the samething they offered for Camby was the same exact offer for Zach. So stop getting it twisted. 
Camby would've refuse to report to the Knicks if he was ever traded to New York again. That's Knick history for those who were Knick-Fans when Camby & Sprewell were Knicks.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *So far Donnie Walsh has been making great moves since being hired by the Knicks.*
> 
> It was wise of Walsh to not let any of the assistant coaches finish out the last 15 games of the season as Head Coach (Hannerty or Herb).
> Walsh learned so much watching Isiah coach out the remainder of the season.
> ...


1.) Does not make sense to make a move unless the move is worth making. I much rather Walsh stand pat on draft night than have him acquire the 2nd coming of Jerome James with a contract that extends past 2020.

2.) Once again, D'Antoni was not fired. He left after requesting to talk to other teams.

3.) From my understanding from reports that were put out, Isiah scouted Danilo, D'Antoni supported his critique of him as a player and Walsh made the decision. In other words, the pick was not something solely supported by D'Antoni. Besides, Danilo looked pretty good on the floor in the time he got and while I still have my doubts, think he might not be a dud at the very least.

4.) ...(and most important) no one is getting it twisted. Reports had the Knicks getting a 2nd round pick from the Clippers; the Nuggets got the right to swap 2nd round picks. Not the same deal and most importantly is the fact that they came to inquire about Randolph first. 

5.) Have you talked to Sprewell and Camby's agents or the players themselves to know they would not return to New York? Prior to being traded both guys bleed New York on the court and didn't seem to trilled (Sprewell especially) about being dealt.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> “I have learned that the Clippers’ offer to the Knicks for Zach Randolph last week was much more audacious than first suspected. In addition to Randolph, they wanted the Knicks to send them a first-round pick and $3 million in exchange for Brevin Knight. The Knicks said no.”


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/ian_thomsen/07/18/weekly.countdown/1.html 

i think i would have said no too.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/ian_thomsen/07/18/weekly.countdown/1.html
> 
> i think i would have said no too.


*The above is a web Knick-Fan rumor.* 

The Clippers interview for the Camby trade said the same offer they made for Camby was offered to the Knicks first for Zach. 
In all the NBA forums Fans are discusiing this Camby trade to the Clippers and how the Clippers first choice for Zach was a bad choice. Only in Knick Forums you will read that the Clippers was asking for this and that with Zach included in the trade. That just show's how Knick-Fans are condoning Donnie Walsh ignorants in thinking Zach had more value. 

The Clippers made the call to the Knicks out of desperation for losing Elton Brand. Dum-Dum Idiot Donnie Walsh thought he could get Eric Gordon for Zach Randolph. 
*Here is an old article by Marc Berman:* 

By MARC BERMAN

ESPN announced Tuesday's lottery was the highest-rated one ever. It is always a compelling half-hour. Rising star Doris Burke did a great job on the telecast, adding levity to the proceedings in schmoozing with the panel.

MSG Network should have Burke, of Liberty fame, do the games Walt Frazier misses instead of Kenny Smith, whose a fine straight man for Charles Barkley but a disaster on Knick telecasts. I've been in the Secaucus studio six of the last seven lotteries and it's one of the most dramatic events I cover. (Naturally, covering the lackluster Knicks across those years might have something to do with that).

*A lot of you are calling for the Knicks to trade the pick if they can also get rid of cap-killer Zach Randolph in the process. But we know that is still a longshot, finding a taker.* 

Meanwhile, among the list of names that could be available at six, we'd like to know whom you'd take? I did something in the paper today on Danilo Gallinari, the Italian Stallion. It's a sexy pick, with Mike D'Antoni's Italian ties to his father, but at age 19, how much will the next Toni Kukoc help next season? Toni Kukoc entered the NBA at the age of 26 with a Euro Championship belt under his wing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

From Alan Hahn - Newsday


> I have a great deal of respect for Ian Thomsen, but this note in his most recent web column had my head scratching:
> 
> _I have learned that the Clippers' offer to the Knicks for Zach Randolph last week was much more audacious than first suspected. In addition to Randolph, they wanted the Knicks to send them a first-round pick and $3 million in exchange for Brevin Knight. The Knicks said no._
> 
> ...


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/2008/07/one_for_the_bs_meter.html




<SCRIPT src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~s/TheKnicksFix?i=http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/2008/07/one_for_the_bs_meter.html" type=text/javascript charset=utf-8></SCRIPT>


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *The above is a web Knick-Fan rumor.*
> 
> The Clippers interview for the Camby trade said the same offer they made for Camby was offered to the Knicks first for Zach.
> In all the NBA forums Fans are discusiing this Camby trade to the Clippers and how the Clippers first choice for Zach was a bad choice. Only in Knick Forums you will read that the Clippers was asking for this and that with Zach included in the trade. That just show's how Knick-Fans are condoning Donnie Walsh ignorants in thinking Zach had more value.
> ...


Ian Thompson is a knicks fan ?...funny i thought he was a reporter for SI.

C'mon now it is basically the accepted truth now, Kitty even put up Alan Hahn's blog shows as much.

as far as Galineri goes he has only played in one summer league game , he did fine and he wasn't drafted as an impact player , outside of beasely no 19 year old was and that includes Rose ,Randolph, bayless, Love and gordon , whatever they give their teams this year is gravy while they are learning the game...I think you are being overly hard on a player who has been decent in his only showing thus far.

Zach will get traded, if he buys into D'Antoni's system he will garner alot more than a 2nd round pick , so I'm not really caring so much , there are always options....also since i dont feel they will get any1 of value in 2010 , I think throwing Zach away will turn into foolishness...they need every asset they can get.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> Ian Thompson is a knicks fan ?...funny i thought he was a reporter for SI.
> 
> C'mon now it is basically the accepted truth now, Kitty even put up Alan Hahn's blog shows as much.
> 
> ...



*The Knicks were looking for another young "Future-Player" to for feel a position from this draft. The Player could be a starter or a backup starter with this 6th pick.*

If the Knicks were going to use the 6th Pick in this draft then they were supposed to fill a need for a "NBA-Ready Future Player" at a position inwhich they needed the most.
For the Knicks to overlook NBA Ready SF-Balkman & SF-Chandler on their roster is an insult to both players like Isiah benching the two players last season for over-paid Q.Rich & Jefferies. 

*On draft night the Knicks had young future players on their roster in:*
PF-Lee
PG-Nate
SF-Balkman
SF-Chandler 
*Why was'nt a young Future-Player at the SG-spot or the Center position selected with the 6th pick?* 
There is not one NBA Analyst that would say that Gallinari was the best pick at the 6th selections, especially with Gordon, Bayless, DJ Augustin, and both Lopez brothers available that could have feeled alot of open spots on the Knicks as a young Future Player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, I was just wondering...what would Knicks fans think about dealing Randolph and Balkman to the Clippers in exchange for Mobley, Thomas and a future first round pick? I ask because Mobley and Thomas have two year deals, and the Clippers might still be interested in Randolph.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey, I was just wondering...what would Knicks fans think about dealing Randolph and Balkman to the Clippers in exchange for Mobley, Thomas and a future first round pick? I ask because Mobley and Thomas have two year deals, and the Clippers might still be interested in Randolph.


I'd consider doing it. Mobley and Thomas are great fits in a D'Antoni offense (even defense) and we definately need first round picks. I could care less if we lost Balkman.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *The Knicks were looking for another young "Future-Player" to for feel a position from this draft. The Player could be a starter or a backup starter with this 6th pick.*
> 
> If the Knicks were going to use the 6th Pick in this draft then they were supposed to fill a need for a "NBA-Ready Future Player" at a position inwhich they needed the most.
> For the Knicks to overlook NBA Ready SF-Balkman & SF-Chandler on their roster is an insult to both players like Isiah benching the two players last season for over-paid Q.Rich & Jefferies.
> ...


the knicks were looking at alot of players before the draft , pg(westbrook) 2 guards (mayo) small forwards (randolph) power forwards (love and galineri ) in the end they chose the guy they felt was best for D'Antoni's system, he looks like he'll be a good player to me.

NBA analysts generally aren't correct alot of the time , they haven't done the research , they don't go on scouting trips , they aren't in the war rooms with the scouts , they know what they see and do occasionally know what GM's and coaches tell them ( who have been known to lie quite a bit at that time of year), just like us fans because they really dont see alot more than we do(or at least have the opportunities to see) in most cases.

a couple of years ago they didn't even know who balkman was , and I remember Greg Anthony basically insinuating because he didn't know who he was , he must not be very good.

i also remembering how bad every1 talked about the Thomas because he passed on Marcus williams ...the nets recently signed keyon dooling , they are moving on from williams as well at this point, mostly for the reasons that he dropped in the 1st place(lack of conditioning, not a leader, character issues)

I remember Jay Bilas basically labeling Smith a bust when he was drafted ... at 17 .

no Analyst thought Lee was as good as he turned out to be, I really couldn't care less what they think , i care about what the players turn out to be , which has nothing to do with them.

i dont think the knicks have a "need" per say, if their guys play to their capabilities the team doesn't have any major holes...its just not a likely scenerio so getting more team oriented good players is a strong need on this squad. Zach and curry were almost all stars 2 years ago and are in their mid 20's 

Crawford is a good player brought in to be the 3rd guard off the bench , was the team's best player last season avg. over 20 a game.

balkman , chandler galineri Lee nate and mardy are all capable of being starter caliber players in the right system or with the right mentality ...chances they are all still bench though.

Q when healthy is a decent starter....probably duhon too at the fringe starter level...the team has talent ...it lacks an identity , cohesiveness and intensity. and until it gets these things it will continue to suck...the hope is that the coach and new players will help infuse those things.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey, I was just wondering...what would Knicks fans think about dealing Randolph and Balkman to the Clippers in exchange for Mobley, Thomas and a future first round pick? I ask because Mobley and Thomas have two year deals, and the Clippers might still be interested in Randolph.


I would do it even without the draft pick. I would trade Zach even for Troy Murphy and Jamaal Tinsley (which would also be better fits for D'Antoni system) if you ask me.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey, I was just wondering...what would Knicks fans think about dealing Randolph and Balkman to the Clippers in exchange for Mobley, Thomas and a future first round pick? I ask because Mobley and Thomas have two year deals, and the Clippers might still be interested in Randolph.


I don't see why the Clipps would still be interested, they now have their starting PF. Besides, they're going to need Mobley and Thomas this year for depth.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> I don't see why the Clipps would still be interested, they now have their starting PF. Besides, they're going to need Mobley and Thomas this year for depth.


Marcus Camby would become the depth for their team with Randolph on it. Could you imagine how awesome that big man rotation would be with those 3 guys? Everyone would realistically be able to play their games and still get their usual minutes; there are 96 minutes total between the C and F spot and Camby and Kaman could each get 30 and Randolph 36, give or take a couple minutes. They could easily replace Thomas or Mobley with a FA using the cap space they have and their MLE after they use all their cap space.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Marcus Camby would become the depth for their team with Randolph on it. Could you imagine how awesome that big man rotation would be with those 3 guys? Everyone would realistically be able to play their games and still get their usual minutes; there are 96 minutes total between the C and F spot and Camby and Kaman could each get 30 and Randolph 36, give or take a couple minutes. They could easily replace Thomas or Mobley with a FA using the cap space they have and their MLE after they use all their cap space.


Well, conceivably yes. I just don't think the Clippers would have any interest in Randolph now. It would be interesting to see how that rotation would work though. They would have to split the minutes pretty evenly, considering the amount of money they're all making. There's just no sense in having a guy on the books for 10 million if he isn't getting at least 30 mpg.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

They could all conceivably play at least 30mpg. At 34 going on 35, Camby will eventually be heading to the bench anyway. He's been fairly injury prone throughout his career so it's not like time on the bench would hurt his health.


----------

